# Sos!



## jonquiliser

I'm not looking for the translation of SOS  but what you say, in your language(s), when you're about to drown, for example, or otherwise in need to call the attention so someone can aid you. (You'll have to make out yourself what _you_ would shout in such circumstances. Personalisations permitted )

In Swedish, Hjälp!


----------



## Aftonfalken

I can think of some words I would use in that case...

Spanish:
Ayuda!! / Ayúdenme!! (Help / help me)
Auxilio!! (help, assistance)
Alguien!! (somebody)


----------



## jonquiliser

Y ¡socorro!


----------



## dn88

Hello again,

In Polish it would be "Pomocy!" or "Ratunku!" or "Na pomoc!".


----------



## Aftonfalken

Yeah, I thougt about that word too. But definitely it's a word that wouldn't come out naturally from my mouth.
It's absolutely correct. I see it all the time in film's subtitles, but it's not commonly used, at least where I live.
Maybe in other spanish-speaking coutries it's more used.

Saludos


----------



## panjabigator

In Hindi/Urdu/Panjabi, it would be /bachaao/, which means "save me."


----------



## panjabigator

jonquiliser said:


> Y ¡socorro!



Y qué es en la lengua gallega?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch: 
Help!
(to stretch and stress the whole thing, one can insert an extra vowel (*shwa*): Hell*e*p!)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jonquiliser

panjabigator said:


> Y qué es en la lengua gallega?



Pues lo mismo, ¡socorro! o ¡axuda!, aunque la verdad es que nunca he oído a nadie gritar nada de eso, en ninguna lengua - sólo se oye en pelis, y luego estás en la situación de necesitar ayuda, y te sientes un poco tonto/a por ponerte a gritar ayuda/help etc..! Por lo menos es lo que me pasa a mí,  ¡vamos! Quizá sea más natural decir axúdame/axúdenme o algo así.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, the most typical phrase is Помог*и*те! / Pomog*i*te! (Literally, Help me!).
Another possibility is Спас*и*те! / Spas*i*te! (Save me!)
It's also possible to shout Помогите! Спасите!


----------



## Aurin

In German:
Hilfe! (help)


----------



## Whodunit

In German, you would simply scream "*Hilfe!*" (help)


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: 
Aiuto! (= help)
Qualcuno mi aiuti! (somebody helps me!)


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:
*Socorro!* --> Means "help", but is used specifically when talking about emergency situations.
*Ajuda!* --> More frequent word for "help".
*Ajude-me!, Ajuda-me!, Ajudem-me!* --> All meaning "help me".

The English acronym S.O.S. is also well-known around here (but I wouldn't shout that if I were drowning).


----------



## elroy

Arabic: !النجدة


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

*Upomoć!* - means "help", but is  used only in emergency situations
*Pomoć! *- help
*Pomozite mi!*  - help me.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

SOS is understood by Turks, but maybe we'd say *"YARDIM!"* or *"İMDAT!"* (HELP!)


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> *Ajuda!* --> More frequent word for "help".
> *Ajude-me!, Ajuda-me!, Ajudem-me!* --> All meaning "help me".


 
How would you know which one to use if you were, let's say kidnapped or drowning? Why would you address only one person, if you can't see the people around you? When I offered the German translation, I thought this problem. In English it's easier, because "help me" would work either way, but in German you could also even distinguish between formal and informal, plural and singular ... 



> The English acronym S.O.S. is also well-known around here (but I wouldn't shout that if I were drowning).


 
Same here. It would sound funny and I don't think you would be taken seriously.


----------



## Vagabond

*Greek:
*Βοήθεια! (vo*ee*theea) = help!


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Tehraani Persian:

Komak! (help!)

Nejaatam bedeh! (Save me! for one person) Nejaatam bedeh (for two or more people, or to be formal )


----------



## Claire 6591

In French:

A l'aide!        (help!)
Au secours!   (  "   )


----------



## Claire 6591

In Italian:

Aiuto! (help!)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _helpon!_  But you’d better yell loud and long:  depending on where you live, there aren’t a lot of Esperanto speakers around…yet! J


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Pomoc! (help)

In Lithuanian:
Gelbėkit! (save/rescue[me])


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian*:

_ Ajutor!_ (help!)

Sometimes one might use "Săriţi!"
(the imperative of the verb "jump" -- second person plural --> "come quickly to help me, people")


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Hebrew:
*הצילו!* - Save(pl. imperative)!
(hatsilu)


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Tulong or Saklolo


----------



## yoshiko

Speaking about the term "S.O.S" , it's known for be internationally known. It's hard that there's somebody that doesn't really know it.

Some countries even have their own readings in their languages:

Spanish: ¡Socorro, Oye, Socorro!
(I can't remember what one is this one, but seems portuguese): Socorro, oi, socorro!


----------



## bb3ca201

Most Scottish Gaels speak English, so we know "SOS", but we can also simply ask for someone to "help me": Cuidich leam

(KOO-jeekh loom)


----------

